# Help Tomorrow



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Piz said:


> I have an interview tomorrow for an apprenticeship with Local 41. Any tips for interview success would be greatly appreciated. I want to end up number 1 on the list.


 
There are tons of tips on here just use the search option and sit back and read away.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Piz said:


> I have an interview tomorrow for an apprenticeship with Local 41. Any tips for interview success would be greatly appreciated. I want to end up number 1 on the list.


Be yourself.. And don't try to bull**** them..


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Get good and drunk tonight so you will look and feel your best in the morning.


NOT.

You need to look and feel at your best. Your interview will consist of about 10 guys sitting at the table, each with questions for you. So you need to look them in the eye and give your best answers to each question. Don't panic, be honest, answer the questions as complete as you can. Most questions will not be directly related to electricity. (ie) Are you afraid of heights? Whats the hardest day you ever worked? Do you carry a cellphone when working?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

What? It's not about if you know the difference between a Marrette and a Wire Nut? 
Or the difference between a EMT Bender and a Hickey?

Relax.. If you try to put on a show they will reject you..

They can spot crap a mile away.. 

Be yourself..

BTW.. Drink after you get the nod... Seems we all do... and never stop... Welcome to our trade...


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

...and take out those earings and get a haircut!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Tell them you have mad rat inflation skillz. :laughing:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Leave the damn cell phone in the vehicle! Most important interview in your career. Don't let some "Buddy" call and ruin a great opportunity.:thumbsup:


Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> ...and take out those earings and get a haircut!


So _that's why_ you're not in the union.
:thumbup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Wear a belt.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Are you a registered voter? From what I remember they want to know if you will be a positive asset to the IBEW.They may ask you why you want to be in the IBEW.I wish you luck in your effort to get in.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was told this at my interview(3 weeks ago and im already working)

You need to sell your self. im not talking like a small sale. im talking big inflatable things, flashing lights, and free hotdogs. 

Just make sure you are your self and you dress nice. i wore one of my casual business suits, no tie though. I hate ties. I also had a copy and pics of some of my previous electrical work and they loved that. 

Good luck to you


----------

